# ACT Therapy



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

To all the dear people who live in this other quiet world. My heart is with all of you. I have recovered and I worked with a clinical psychologist within ACT therapy framework. It's a structured way to learn that you are not your thoughts feelings or sensations. And when the DP is all that you know of yourself this is so important. I want to sit here all night and share my story with you so that you have some hope. It will be different for you. If you read that someone else knows the same experience as you then let that be the reason why you can let it be there and not panic. You will panic over and over and over (i know) that's ok.Start to watch the panic too. Mindfulness meditation is something to become skilled in. It teaches you to describe a sensation and what it looks like and feels like without any judgement. You will start to find the place which is the eye of the storm, where thngs are still whilst you watch the storm around you. Even if you only expereince this for half a second. Trust that it will come back. I am so happy to answer any questions. Please take care x sarah


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

congratulations! Im so happy to hear about your recovery.

Ive been googling ACT therapy, im actually considering trying it out. May i ask you the following questions?
- Was your DP drug related or trauma?
- How long were you in therapy until you saw results?
- what the transformation sudden or gradual?


----------



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

S O L A R I S said:


> congratulations! Im so happy to hear about your recovery.
> 
> Ive been googling ACT therapy, im actually considering trying it out. May i ask you the following questions?
> - Was your DP drug related or trauma?
> ...


So Sorry I haven't replied! I wrote a long answer and some how deleted it so I lost my momentum. Havy looked into ACT therapy. If you read any of the recovery stories here they all seem to match up with what I did in ACT therapy. I'm in Sydney and it is atrting to become much more commonly used an alternaive to CBT. Gotta rum but I'll write back soon.


----------

